# leashes



## laneends (Jan 25, 2013)

My rod leashes are telephone cables attached to a velcro material cable tie around rod shaft. Stainless sping clip at other. Clip can be disconnected and reconnected to different points on yak as I move rods around.

Biggest risk is accidental dropping rod overboard whilst unhooking from fish etc.

Leashes are not overly strong so if I got tangled I could rip them off rod if necessary. If a gummy or big snapper took off with drag tightened down leash would probably not save it. That would be the job of holder lock, and generally I have bait runners set on big rig bait rods.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=65368 Pete see the topic i have pasted. I recently wentbthrough this and have no regrets with my outcome.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

from viewtopic.php?f=3&t=65313&p=697693



kayakone said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Your link is worth it just for the admission from K1 (a man not adverse to the charms of multiple leashes) that he has "the dexterity of a drunk elephant on ice": viewtopic.php?f=95&t=55402&p=571863
> ...


More of the same, but with some pics, from viewtopic.php?f=10&t=64215&p=683558



kayakone said:


> Someone call kayakone?
> 
> *A leash must not fail.* It's sole purpose is to retain the rod and reel, no matter what. It must take the load of a rod out of it's holder and being dragged through the water (even surf).... so we're talking high loadings.
> The primary rod holders leashes must take even high loadings - out of holder, locked drag and big fish still on, possibly with you attached as well:
> ...


----------



## sog (Jun 9, 2012)

Regarding the anchor trolley, I use mine constantly, all the time.
I use it with the drift schute when working plastics or squid jigs.
The anchor trolley allows you to move your anchor point to the back when drifting meaning the wind is always coming from the rear and you are always casting with the wind, ahead of your drift.
Also when anchored, the same applies, but the trolley allows you to move the anchor point to the front when you need to pull up anchor.
The kayak will then face the direction of the anchor, allowing you to gather the slack rope as you peddle/paddle towards it, to pull it up.
That way you're not pulling your kayak side on into the waves which is when some people get into trouble.
I have rod leashes with me but only use them when conditions get bad and I'm heading in.
But the anchor trolley is a must for me.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Once you've lost rods complete with expensive reels (and sometimes good fish), paddles, scissors, lip-grips, glasses, knives etc., the penny finally drops.

Leash all!

Some leashes will be tiny, such as to your scissors and small articles, and others will be much longer eg rods and paddles... but with a bit of thought and tidiness whilst fishing, the tangle that can occur will be minimal or not necessarily happen at all.

At times, you will use some article eg scissors... but instead of replacing it in its holster/pocket/whatever, you place it somewhere else... a little while later, you hear a plop... just a little one, but your brain immediately kicks in and THEN you remember that you haven't replaced said article!

Too bloody late... Davey Jones has it in his fatal grip! Should have been leashed!

I have heard such plops many times, and lost many a necessary article... but now when I hear them, I smile, 'cos I just pull on the cord and the article is retrieved... lovely!

Then I put that article in its usual place... before the penny dropped, I would then have had to make a mental note to replace said article before next trip.

When I lost the paddle, I felt safe in the knowledge that it was leashed... however... although the leash was bought in a kayak store, the clip used was made of plastic, and to my amazement and disgust, it failed... don't put yourself in that situation... I was being blown straight at a reef with waves breaking over it, but extremely luckily for me, I could use a receptacle (meant for caught fish) to haul myself out of trouble.

I now use bungee cord that is permanently anchored to the kayak on one end and attaches to the paddle with a quick release loop-knot which attaches to a hard-plastic ball fixed to the cord.

Also there is a two-piece paddle stowed beside my legs.

Anchoring in a kayak can be disastrous... if rope is too short, a wave can make it even shorter... and that's you swimming!

Hope this has been of some use to you, Pete...

Cheers, Jimbo


----------

